# estar al pendiente



## Robert Genovese

Sólo una consultita...¿la traducción al inglés de "al pendiente" en la expresión "estar al pendiente" es "to be on the lookout for it" o "to keep on eye on it" (como en el caso de "estar pendiente de")?

He leído los otros hilos en el foro sobre "pendiente" y entiendo lo que significa "estar pendiente de", pero no he visto una traducción de "estar al pendiente".  Tampoco encuentro nada en el diccionario de la RAE.  ¿Es igual a "estar pendiente"?

Muchas gracias de antemano por sus comentarios.


----------



## Fernando

No sé lo que significa "estar AL pendiente" ni lo he oído nunca. "Estar pendiente" sí.


----------



## lobodemar

Nunca oí "estar al pendiente". ¿Quizás en Sudamérica? ¿Tiene que ver con estar al hilo de? Puedes aportar un ejemplo para ver la frase donde se usa.  Saludos.


----------



## Robert Genovese

Gracias por sus comentarios.  Lo que pasa es que trabajo con dos mexicanos que han usado esta expresión y encuentro miles de resultados si hago una búsqueda en Google.  Por ejemplo:

"No estaba el dueño, pero todos estaban *al pendiente* de él".
"Siempre estuvo *al pendiente* y responsable". 
"Voy a estar *al pendiente* de tus articulos".
"Estaré *al pendiente*".

¿Quizás sea algo mexicano?


----------



## lobodemar

Es probable que se diga en México. Quizás alguien de México nos pueda ayudar... ¡Vamos, _mejicanos!_


----------



## Lagartija

A Méxican contractor used that expression in an email to me and I understood that he was still "waiting on" a reply from a supplier.
Or he was "hanging there waiting" for a reply from a supplier.


----------



## Danielitop1982

Encuentro que el término es súper claro... 
Se refiere en todos los casos mencionados por ti, a un equivalente a "ESTAR ATENTO A..." o simplemente a "ESTAR PENDIENTE"...
El agregado ¨al¨ quizá denota simplemente una falta de manejo del español en orden a tratar de transformar un sustantivo en adjetivo...

Estar pendiente o estar atento..., estar al pendiente donde AL es una contracción de a + el, luego "el pendiente" derivó en un sustantivo de mala clase..., jejeje.


----------



## lobodemar

Lagartija said:
			
		

> A Méxican contractor used that expression in an email to me and I understood that he was still "waiting on" a reply from a supplier.
> Or he was "hanging there waiting" for a reply from a supplier.


 
Suena correcta tu interpretación. Supongo que te será imposible recuperar ese correo...


----------



## Lagartija

lobodemar said:
			
		

> Suena correcta tu interpretación. Supongo que te será imposible recuperar ese correo...



Ese correo, lo siento decir, no.  Pero tengo otro correo: 

...nos comentó que recientemente usted ha mandado un paquete con los documentos que le hemos solicitado.  ¿Podría, por favor, confirmar el método de envío para que podamos estar al pendiente de su arribo?
Agradecemos de antemano su atención,

In this case, I would translate it as "be on the lookout" for it.


----------



## lobodemar

Lagartija said:
			
		

> Ese correo, lo siento a decir, no.  Pero tengo otro correo:
> 
> _____ nos comento que recientemente usted ha mandado un paquete con los documentos que le hemos solicitado. Podria por favor confirmar el metodo de envio para que podamos estar al pendiente de su arribo?
> Agradecemos de antemano su atencion,
> 
> _______
> 
> In this case, I would translate it as "be on the lookout" for it.


 
Está claro. En España, diríamos:

"_______ nos comentó que recientemente usted ha enviado un paquete con los documentos que le hemos solicitado. ¿Podría, por favor, confirmar el modo de envío para que podamos estar _pendientes de su llegada?_

Agradecemos de antemano su atención,

________"

Una pequeña correción a tu español:

_Ese correo ,en concreto, siento decirlo pero no.(Lo siento a decir _es incorrecta esta expresión)

Saludos


----------



## Lagartija

lobodemar said:
			
		

> Está claro. En España, diríamos:
> 
> "_______ nos comentó que recientemente usted ha enviado un paquete con los documentos que le hemos solicitado. ¿Podría, por favor, confirmar el modo de envío para que podamos estar _pendientes de su llegada?_
> 
> Agradecemos de antemano su atención,
> 
> ________"
> 
> Una pequeña correción a tu español:
> 
> _Ese correo ,en concreto, siento decirlo pero no.(Lo siento a decir _es incorrecta esta expresión)
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por tus correcciones!  "I'm sorry to say" lo traduje directamente  (siento decirlo).


----------



## Robert Genovese

Gracias nuevamente por todos sus comentarios.  Para no complicarme la vida, usaré solamente "estar pendiente de"!  Saludos.


----------



## srsh

"Estar al pendiente" es una frase muy, muy utilizada en México, y el significado que comentan es correcto. 


Es, por ejemplo, si me dicen:
"Te enviaré el contrato a tu dirección de email". 
Yo respondo:
"Muy bien, estaré al pendiente".

Y entonces la manera en que yo estoy al pendiente es estar revisando constantemente mi email en espera del contrato. ¡Saludos!


----------



## fredmd

I received this from a friend in Guatemala. It is in reference to a student I helped get medical attention.

Gracias por estar al pendiente de Edgar.

I assume she is thanking me for 'being on the lookott' for this boy? For being his advocate?

Gracias,
Michael


----------



## parhuzam

Al pendiente... also means   "looking after" as in care..

Estar al pendiente con los niños...

Literally.. " to be at the watch of..."


----------



## YERO

El hecho que en México se utilice la expresión estar "al pendiente" de algo o de alguien no significa que sea correcta, es una deformación de la expresión correcta "estar pendiente" de algo o de alguien. 
Lo mismo sucede en México con el verbo "chequear", que ellos lo han convertido erróneamente en "checar".


----------



## fredmd

Gracias, YERO: ¿Entonces "estar pendiente" es correcto y “estar al pendiente” no lo es?


----------



## Lagartija

Hi Mike,

From the "correction" to the letter sent to me by people in México by lobodemar (from Spain), people in Spain would use "estar pendiente".  However, you may see "estar al pendiente" from people in México.  Whether it is right or wrong depends on your view of language (prescriptive or descriptive) and your audience.


----------



## YERO

Fredman/Lagartija:
Gracias por el interés de ustedes en la depuración y utilización de un buen español, en especial cuando se escribe. 
En primer lugar mi intención no es molestar a nadie de ningún país, todos somos hermanos, simplemente soy autocrítico de mi lenguaje nativo independientemente de que hable otros idiomas. 
En este caso, no se trata de qué expresión usan en México o cuál en España, la discusión debe girar en torno de lo que gramaticalmente es correcto y que no lo es.
Tal como lo expresa un poco humorísticamente Danielitop1982, cuando en México agregan ¨al¨ quizá  tratan de transformar un sustantivo en un adjetivo de mala clase..., pues "al" es la contracción de la preposición "a" y el artículo definido "el" o quizás el pronombre personal "el" (no se cuál de los dos interpreterían en México, artículo o pronombre), en cuyo caso, cualquiera que sea su utilización no solo es gramaticalmente un error sino que también disiente de la lógica sintáctica.

Luego la expresión correcta debe ser "estar pendiente", la otra me suena frivolamente como una traducción literal del inglés al español.

Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## Aura Consuelo

"Estar al pendiente" es, en efecto, una expresión muy común en México; la registra el _Diccionario del español usual en México_ (México:  El Colegio de México, 2007.   s.v. "pendiente"): "6.  _Estar al pendiente_:  Estar al cuidado de una cosa o de una persona, vigilarla, preocuparse por ella o dedicarle una atención especial: 'En mi ausencia _estáte al pendiente_  de la correspondencia', 'Su padre siempre _estaba al pendiente_ del negocio', 'El médico _está al pendiente_ del enfermo'."


----------



## zumac

¡Bienvenida al foro!

Me imagino que buscas una traducción al inglés de "estar al pendiente".

To be on alert.
To be on the lookout.
To be paying attention.
To watch out for.

Saludos.


----------



## YERO

Hola, Aura Consuelo

He ido en varias oportunidades a México por asuntos de trabajo e incluso hice un post-grado hace algunos años en México DF y en Monterrey, y actualmente vivo en Houston, por ello entiendo muy bien tu comentario respecto a la expresión "estar al pendiente" y otros usos de ciertas expresiones en tu bello país que no me parecen gramaticalmente correctas, (ejemplo, el uso del verbo "checar", que suena muy agringado, en lugar de "chequear" que parece debe ser lo correcto, la palabra chamarra y así sucesivamente). 
Sería interesante recibir una explicación y una realimentación de un lingüista o filólogo mejicano miembro o no de la academia de la lengua mejicana. 
Se por ejemplo, que ustedes evitan el uso del verbo "coger" por el hecho que popularmente le han endilgado un significado de doble sentido y en su lugar utilizan el verbo agarrar como sinónimo, y otras expresiones que no debo mencionar debido a la connotación que ustedes le dan pero que para el resto de los hispano-parlantes no significan nada vulgar o agresivo. 
En fin, se que en cada país de habla española o castellana tenemos nuestro propios giros idiomáticos que en otros paises podrian tener un significado diferente o ninguno y que con toda seguridad no forman parte del Real Diccionario de la Lengua o incluso del mismo Dicconario Nacional de cada uno de ellos.
Cordialmente.


----------



## ORL

> Nunca oí "estar al pendiente". ¿Quizás en Sudamérica?


 
Obviamente es una expresión mexicana, y México está en Norteamérica. 
Por aquí se dice "estar pendiente de...", pero se entiende perfectamente lo que se quiere decir con "estar al pendiente", sea correcto o no de acuerdo a la Real Academia de la Lengua..


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

_Estar al pendiente... _muy común en México.
Correcto o no, no sé. Pero lo dicen como 110 millones de meXicanos (con equis, por favor).
Saludos.


----------



## YERO

Juan Jacobo Vilalta:
De acuerdo contigo. 
Desde luego mi intención no es polemizar sobre regionalismos lingüísticos que respeto profundamente. 
Simplemente trato de aportar al foro algún conocimiento que he acumulado durante años sobre el uso del buen español y al mismo tiempo me nutro de otros foristas para mejorar mi idioma nativo. 
Tendrías que vivir en una ciudad como Houston, donde yo vivo, para sufrir el lento asesinato de nuestra lengua materna donde los inmigrantes (en su mayoria de México) no dicen mezclar sino mixtiar (del inglés mix), en lugar de aspiradora dicen vaquiadora (Vaccum), lo llamo de pa´ tras (I´ll call you back) en lugar de decir, le regreso la llamada, dicen hubieron en lugar de decir hubo, dicen tomar ventaja (take advantage) en lugar de decir aprovechar, dicen "requiar" (del verbo wreck) cuando un auto va a ser remolcado por otro o por un remolcador y al conductor le dicen "requero", no dicen deletrear si no espelear (to spell) y así sucesivamente, tendría una lista de nunca acabar. 
El hecho es que a México y a Estados Unidos solo los separa la frontera (a veces dificil de franquear) y el efecto de este "espanglish" permea y golpea el español en casi todas las ciudades fronterizas de ambos lados y un poco más allá, afectando malévolamente el uso del bello español. 
Si se habla inglés como inmigrante hay que expresarse en un buen o aceptable inglés y si el idioma nativo es español y se va a hablar en español, con mayor razón. 
Ese espanglish que hablan y escriben tanto profesores como alumnos en los cursos bilingües de las escuelas es terrible y enfermante e incluso este fenómeno trasciende también en radio y TV mediante UNIVISIÓN que es la cadena nacional hispana tanto para radio como para televisión en los Estados Unidos. Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

A YERO.
Ningún intento por polemizar.
Simplemente digo que en México se dice _Estar al pendiente._
En cuanto al spanglish, sí es polémico, y probablemente nos salgamos del tema.
A mí, en lo personal, me parece perfecto y más que natural: se mezclan dos idiomas. 
¿Cuál es el problema?
No hay nada _puro_, menos los idiomas.
Yo _checo_ mis _mails _todos los días, arreglo el _mofle _y el _cluch_ de mi carro cuando es necesario.
Los gringos comen _tacos (tacous) _y _burritos_ _(buritous)_ en el _barbecue_ y son muy _machos (machous)_ y tienen un _rendez-vous_ con amigos.
Proceso irreversible.


----------



## ORL

Hola Yero
Corto, para no salirme de tema: es bastante usual que se mezcle la lengua del inmigrante con la del país de adopción, lo he visto en otros países, no sólo en EEUU. Viviendo en Alemania tenía amigos que decían "opferear" en lugar de sacrificar, por dar un ejemplo. De acuerdo con que suena muy mal, pero tiene que ver con la situación especial del inmigrante. 
Desagradable es sí, que eso se imponga en el resto del continente como el castellano de todo los días. Ya algo de eso hay: la voz pasiva inglesa que se escucha en doblajes de series angloamericanas simplemente traducida al castellano tal cual, o los adjetivos antepuestos a todos los sustantivos ya están invadiendo el habla cotidiana.
Para darte otra perla, en alguna serie oí "propela" (propeller) por hélice...


----------



## YERO

Foristas:

De acuerdo con todos, lo único que quisiera dejar en la memoria colectiva de nosotros los hispanoparlantes como comentario final de esta interesante disertación es que esperanzadoramente no le pase al idioma de Cervantes lo que le esta sucediendo en EE. UU. al idioma de Shakespeare, convertirlo en una colcha de retazos. 
Entiendo el impacto popular que tiene el lenguaje popular en cualquier idioma, e incluso yo mismo lo uso en conversaciones informarles del círculo de amigos, pero me cuido bastante de utilizar giros populares idiomáticos o errores gramaticales crasos cuando escribo, particularmente en español, y mucho más a través de un medio globalizador como Internet porque en los demás paises no tienen ninguna obligación de entender el significado de X o Y argot utilizado solamente en mi país de orígen, en mi ciudad natal o inluso en mi círculo de amigos. 
Cuando leo comentarios públicos populares de hechos políticos, sociales o deportivos de interés internacional a través de Internet quedo realmente perplejo no solo de la cantidad de términos raros (argots) de ciertos paises que no entiendo, sino también de la enorme cantidad de errores ortográficos y gramáticales en general.  Gracias a todos.


----------



## mariaeulalia

Aunque mi lengua materna es el español, reconozco que no soy experta en mi lengua, sin embargo como mexicana diré que aquí empleamos las dos expresiones: "estar al pendiente" y "estar pendiente de", la diferencia entre cuándo usar una y otra es tan sutil para mí que me es difícil explicar, no estoy diciendo que sea correcto que lo empleemos de esa manera, simplemente así hablamos.

Respecto a lo que menciona alguien que "checar" es erróneo, he consultado el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española y ahí encontré ese verbo con conjugación y toda la cosa.


----------



## Porteño

Hi. I know this is an old thread, but I have just come across this expression in a Costa Rican text I am trying to translate in which it appears to mean 'looked after/took care of'.

" ...mientras su madre estaba ausente sus familiares estuvieron al pendiente de ella y sus hermanos".   
_...in her mother's absence, her relatives looked after her and her brothers and sisters._


----------



## Natalia08

En México podemos decir tanto estar "al pendiente" como "estar pendiente de"... Así decimos en México los mexicanos, es molesto cuando dicen algunos españoles " así se debe decir"  cuando en su mismo país también hay variaciones según la zona. También en Sudamérica tienen mucha influencia de los mexicanos. Es normal la influencia del ídioma inglés en el vocabulario mexicano al ser vecinos de Estados Unidos y Canadá -zona Norteaméricana.
Saludos.


----------



## lilarubi

En Mexico "estar al pendiente" tiene la connotacion de "cuidar de alguien o algo con particular atencion".


----------



## Lich Andares

lilarubi said:


> En Mexico "estar al pendiente" tiene la connotacion de "cuidar de alguien o algo con particular atencion".



La definición que da Lilarubi es la más precisa, a mi juicio. 
Y de acuerdo con el hecho de que en México se usa como sinónimo de "estar pendiente de", con las dos acepciones.
Supongo, entonces, que la traducción al inglés más apegada sería "to look after" cuando se trata de cuidar a alguien y "to be on the lookout" cuando se refiere a cuidar algo con particular atención o estar esperando algo.


----------



## tesalia

Por aquí, en Venezuela, aunque no es usual en lo oral, se usa la locución *al pendiente*. Por escrito, por lo menos en la prensa, se utiliza. En el caso de 'estar al pendiente', por estos lados se emplea, aunque la que se impone en uso es 'estar pendiente'. Además de mencionar este detalle; con el ánimo de complementar la información de este hilo, copio lo que dice el DPD sobre esta locución:


> *Estar*.
> *5*. Estar (al) pendiente. *Pendiente*, 2.
> *2.* *Al pendiente.* En México, _pendiente_ se usa también como sustantivo masculino, con el sentido de 'preocupación o inquietud' y 'asunto del que debe uno encargarse': _«Seguía con el pendiente de que algo le hubiera ocurrido a Marcos»_ (Ibargüengoitia _Crímenes_ [Méx. 1979]); _«Tengo que ir al despacho a resolver unos pendientes muy importantes»_ (Alatriste _Vivir_ [Méx. 1985]); de ahí la existencia, en el español mexicano, de la locución _al pendiente,_ que significa 'con la atención, el cuidado o el interés puesto en algo' y que también se usa en otros países americanos: _«Ojalá el arbitraje no sea manipulado, vamos a estar muy al pendiente de ello»_ (_Proceso_ [Méx.] 15.9.96); _«Solo le cobrarían la mitad_ [...] _a cambio de que estuviera al pendiente de recoger los documentos de las contribuciones» _(Hayen _Calle_ [Méx. 1993]). La locución _al pendiente_ es intercambiable en estos contextos por el adjetivo _pendiente, _que es la opción normal en el español general: _vamos a estar muy pendientes de ello, a cambio de que estuviera pendiente de recoger los documentos_.
> 
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Saludos.


----------



## jboone

A friend in Ciudad Juárez, Mexico whose husband just left her, writes to her friends, "Gracias por estar al pendiente de mi." I'd translate, "Thanks for looking out for me" or "Thanks for your support." I've only heard "estar al pendiente" in Mexico (everywhere else I hear "estar pendiente"). I don't know if it extends into Central America too.


----------



## GONTA

La expresión también es utilizada en Centroamérica. No solo en México.


----------



## tamandthepicos

YERO said:


> En primer lugar mi intención no es molestar a nadie de ningún país, todos somos hermanos, ssimplemente *soy autocrítico de mi lenguaje nativo *independientemente de que hable otros idiomas. En este caso, no se trata de qué expresión usan en México o cuál en España, la discusión debe girar en torno de qué gramaticalmente es correcto y qué no lo es.



YERO,

Ya han pasado mucho años desde tu primer comentario en este hilo, pero cuando leí tus comentarios sumamente críticos del español mexicano y después como intentaste amortiguar todo con tu comentario de no dejar pasar "al idioma de Cervantes lo que le esta sucediendo en EE. UU. al idioma de Shakespeare", decidí decir algo. 
Básicamente veniste al foro y criticaste a dos países, o a aproximadamente 450.000.000 mexicanos y estadounidenses.  
Quiero recordarte que este foro es un lugar donde la gente puede buscar las respuestas a sus dudas lingüísticas.  
No es apropiado venir aquí con el afán de corregir a los miembros del foro.  La gran mayoría de las personas en este foro sabe y acepta el hecho de que los idiomas viven, respiran, evolucionan, tal como los seres humanos que los usan.  
Puedes aferrarte al español de Cervantes, pero eso no puede detener el progreso del español moderno que ahora existe en un mundo globalizado.  Es decir, claro que puedes seguir hablando tu "buen" español, pero eso no te da licencia para faltar el respeto a los que no comparten tu ideología. 

Y mi intención no es molestarte, pero tomé la libertad de hacer algunas correcciones ortográficas en tu primer comentario.  Siéntete libre de hacer lo mismo con el mío.


----------



## Gonzpat

Retomando el tema original, propongo la traduccion "on standby" para cuando la ascepcion tiene que ver con estar en espera de que algo pase.... as in "being ready and waiting" or "being ready and available."

A question for native speakers of U.S. English: would the phrase "on alert" convey the same meaning as "on standby" or is it used to mean something different?

Thanks!


----------



## Translostlation

Gonzpat said:


> A question for native speakers of U.S. English: would the phrase "on alert" convey the same meaning as "on standby" or is it used to mean something different?


Well, for me "on alert" means to be expecting some sort of trouble, as we say in "on the alert for...", while "on standby" does not necessarily imply that meaning.


----------



## Gonzpat

Okay, so it sounds like "on standby" is a better option then. Thanks!


----------



## DoeRoo

Para quien no haya resuelto la pregunta: Estar pendiente = to be waiting; estar al pendiente = to be on the lookout, keeping an eye on/out.
Ejemplo:
Marva está guardando cama hoy y no hay nadie en casa para cuidarla; es bueno que Marco esté al pendiente. 
Marva's staying home from work today and there's no one at home to take care of her; it's good Marco is keeping an eye out.


----------



## El Coyote Literario

La palabra *pendiente* en el contexto de este hilo es un *adjetivo *para varios países. Podrían usarse en su lugar algunas variantes como "estoy alerta", "estoy atento" y más  pero en México la palabra *pendiente *no sólo es un adjetivo, también es reconocida como un *sustantivo* (ver RAE) que significa preocupación. Y bien se podría relacionar con otros sustantivos de definciones similares como alerta, atención, cuidado, intriga, etc. según el contexto y las regiones linguísticas.

En México, es común que *"al"* _(a + el)_ o "*a la*" se use seguido de sustantivos como en las frases siguientes:

Estoy _al_ cuidado de usted
Estoy _al_ margen del asunto
Estoy _a la_ zozobra
Estoy _a la_ espera
Estoy _a la_ deriva
Estoy _a la _atención de mis clientes
Estoy _a la_ orden
Estoy _al_ pie del cañón
Estoy _al_ borde de la muerte
Por lo tanto, "estoy _al _pendiente" (usando la palabra pendiente como sustantivo) coincide con este patrón gramatical. 

Entonces, el punto que puede causar confusión sobre el uso de  "_al"_ o "_a la_" se deriva a que en otros países la palabra "pendiente" no es considerada como sustantivo y usar "_al" _o "_a la" _seguido de adjetivos no es gramaticalmente correcto. No decimos frases como "estoy al asustado" o "estoy a la contenta", etc. Si pendiente fuera sólamente un adjetivo, la frase "estar al pendiente" sería una frase incorrecta gramaticalmente hablando.


----------



## DoeRoo

Estimado @El Coyote Literario, te agradezco mucho por esta esmerosa explicación del uso de al /  a la + sustantivo en México. Es una gran contribución al conocimiento de la comunidad de Word Reference. Agrego a su lista;

Estoy al corriente 
Estoy al tiro
Estoy al día


----------



## shoam

Una expresión que no lograba entender en México era "tengo pendientes" o "tengo muchos pendientes".
Hoy sé que quiere decir "tengo asuntos pendientes" o "tengo muchas preocupaciones".


----------



## DoeRoo

shoam said:


> Una expresión que no lograba entender en México era "tengo pendientes" o "tengo muchos pendientes".
> Hoy sé que quiere decir "tengo asuntos pendientes" o "tengo muchas preocupaciones".


En ese caso quiere decir "Tengo asuntos pendientes o actividades no concluidas". Un pendiente no es una preocupación en sí.


----------



## Mirlo

La locución “al pendiente” siempre es sustituible por pendiente, que es la forma aceptada en el español general.
Cuando significa 'que pende', 'que está en espera de algo' y 'atento a alguien o algo'.


----------

